# Ceracoated CZ with red dot



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I took one of my CZ's over to Artemis Arms in Port Clinton and had them do a two-tone ceracoat job on it as well as mill the slide and install a Vortex red dot. I think it came out awesome. Can't wait to get over to the range and dial it in. They do really good work over there at Artemis.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like they done a great job. Great looking piece.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice upgrades Mike. I've been tossing around a red dot. Let us know how you like the viper.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice!! Is that going to be your Competition gun?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> Very nice!! Is that going to be your Competition gun?


Not sure, maybe one of them, lol. Are you gonna do action shooting this Saturday at ECCL? Looking forward to it after a winter's hiatus.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would like to shoot one of my Colts tomorrow, but I am not going to make it out to the club. I have a ton of school work to do this weekend.


----------

